
Is PHP the most hated programming language? - Kellanved
https://bulldogjob.pl/articles/165-is-php-the-most-hated-programming-language
======
Bino
TLDR: Being at top 3 so no?
[http://pypl.github.io/PYPL.html](http://pypl.github.io/PYPL.html)

